# Field Trial Up and Comers - Females



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm trying to learn more about field trial dogs, just for my own knowledge, not because I necessarily want to get in the game. But I'm curious - who are some golden retriever bitches that are currently doing (or training for) field trials? I'm a firm believer that the bitch line is just as, if not more important in the breeding. So, any females that you all are watching? 

The main one I've been noticing (since they are only one state over) is Thunderstruck's Freddie - Pedigree: Pendragon's Little Red Monster **


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Turbo Retrievers has some females that are doing well.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is another one to watch: https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=656160


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

TrailDogs said:


> Here is another one to watch: https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=656160


Love it! And she's related to my pup, thanks for posting!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Turbo

my friend's dog Mya Pedigree: Surefire My Armani at JBoo CD RN SH WCX **
#1 derby golden bitch in 2018
finished MH and several Quals


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> Love it! And she's related to my pup, thanks for posting!



She just got an Open 2nd last month. And yes, her father is a littermate to Nixie so she is related to your new pup.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

TrailDogs said:


> She just got an Open 2nd last month.


That's a BIG DEAL!
At what trial did she earn the Open 2nd?


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Rouge Valley, I think Lee is going to breed her soon to Wyatt? Don't quote me on this. Im old and don't remember well


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Pimms won the South Jersey Am in April: A great young female


Pedigree: Turbo Cup Runneth Over QA2


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Pimms is a male sorry! Still a awesome accomplishment as a 2 year old!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Pimms is a male sorry! Still a awesome accomplishment as a 2 year old!


Totally okay, I love learning about any up and coming field goldens.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Last month Semper Mt Hood Maci QA2, took 2nd in an Open field trial. She just turned 4 years.


----------

